# Is my rabbit a true Dwarf ?



## Hayase (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, I adopted My Rabbit around half year ago

I know that he's Netherland Dwarf Breed, but that's the only information I know

I want to know if he's a True Dwarf or False Dwarf ? (Sorry if the picture is not clear or he's not in suitable pose)

*He's 2 y/o and his weight is 1.2kg (I weighted him last month before trimming his nail)

also what's his color ? is it chocolate brown color ? his stomach is white though

Thank you


----------



## RavenousDragon (Aug 11, 2017)

Some of the breeders/showers on here may have a more accurate idea, but it looks to me like he's not quite a pure Netherland Dwarf, his ears are a bit long. I believe his coloring is agouti- sort of a tri-colored fur. 

Your guy is pretty darn cute regardless!!! He looks like my dwarf mix, Brandy!


----------



## Hayase (Aug 11, 2017)

thank you for your reply

Yeah, I want to know whether he's True Dwarf or not

Agouti ? wow what a fancy name, I thought his color is chocolate with white belly


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm going to say at that weight he is a false dwarf. In show terms breeders also use the term BUB (Big Ugly Buck) not that he is ugly in any way but he is not going to win on show tables. Bigger Netherlands dwarfs can still be used in a breeding program but their type must be phenomenal. Per the Netherlands Dwarf standard Maximum weight for a senior buck is 2lbs

Your rabbits color is properly called Chestnut Agouti.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 13, 2017)

I also wanted to mention the mini Rex posted in the photo by RavenousDragon is actually the same exact color (chestnut agouti) though in mini Rex the color name is called Castor. The only reason it looks slightly different is because the two rabbits have different coat types.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Aug 13, 2017)

My girl Brandy is not a mini rex- just a nethie mix. I wish though- rexes have the softest fur! She's just a plain old mutt.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh sorry I was a looking on my phone and didn't look quite closely the photo was fuzzy and I just thought that was her hair lol. She is the same color known as Chestnut Agouti though


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 14, 2017)

Since the mini-rex topic came up, I thought I'd throw this photo in the mix. I was told on this forum that my rabbit is likely a mini-rex mix with the castor (agouti) coloring. I'm assuming this is also chestnut? (His belly is also white like the other two in this thread.) So here's another for comparison.


----------



## Hayase (Aug 15, 2017)

thank you for information

so any other way how to know True or False Dwarf ? especially if they're still 2-3 months old (without breeding peanut way, since I'm not breeder)


----------



## Hayase (Aug 15, 2017)

I also forgot to mention, I read that ARBA quote max weight for Nethie is 2 - 2.5 pounds. Does that mean max weight for Nethie Breed (mostly false) is 2.5 pounds and max weight for True Nethie is 2 pounds ?


----------



## majorv (Aug 21, 2017)

The max weight is for an ND, whether true or false dwarf. The weight limit is most likely only going to be met by a true dwarf since a false dwarf is bigger/heavier.


----------



## Hayase (Aug 22, 2017)

majorv said:


> The max weight is for an ND, whether true or false dwarf. The weight limit is most likely only going to be met by a true dwarf since a false dwarf is bigger/heavier.



I still don't get it (sorry if I'm really clueless)

so basically 2 pounds / 0.9kg is weight limit for True ND, while 2.5 pounds / 1.1kg stated by ARBA is weight limit for all ND (both True and False) ?


----------



## majorv (Aug 22, 2017)

The max weight for a showable ND is 2.5 lbs...just remember it that way


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 31, 2017)

Yes SHOWABLE is the key word here


----------



## ICP-OES (Aug 11, 2018)

BRC & ARBA stated weight limit 2.5lb is for senior true dwarf, senior false dwarf may alway over 3.0lb. Your one may be “overweight” senior non-showable quality true dwarf...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds like a mix--we had one that looks just like yours, but she was 4 pounds and except for the color (Agouti also) she was an exact duplicate of our Avatar Nikki. They both looked like Netherlands except almost double the size. We have also had a few with the shorter ears but with regular bunny features. As a monk a few centuries back noted, genetics is a crap shoot. All of ours were rescues, so at best, we had to guess unless they had all the markers for a pure breed--we only cared about happy and healthy.


----------

